# New Bike hauler! 2015 GMC Canyon



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Picked this up last week--ordered it about 5 weeks ago. 2015 GMC Canyon SLT extended cab. Man, it's nice! Rides great, quiet, comfortable. Love it!

















Holds up a fat bike just fine!









Get a Pipeline rack and a fiberglass topper in the spring and I'll be good to go!


----------



## Pilsner1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking good. What motor?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Those are pretty cool, looking at either the Canyon or Colorado crew cab, with the diesel motor for next year.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

It's the V6--with 4wd, I thought the 4 cylinder would be a bit overtaxed. Averaging 18.6mpg so far, with a lot of in town driving, idling (while I figure out the gadget-screen) and winter blend gas-not bad! Should be better when it's broken in--I've only got about 200 miles on it so far. It's just ridiculously nice inside--I wanted to spoil myself a little since I'm approaching retirement.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Those are good looking trucks. How is the size compared to the current tacomas. I really want something larger than a Tacoma but smaller than the current crop of half tons


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

AKamp said:


> Those are good looking trucks. How is the size compared to the current tacomas. I really want something larger than a Tacoma but smaller than the current crop of half tons


I haven't driven a Tacoma but according to what I've read online, the GM twins are a little bigger on the outside, and quite a bit roomier on the inside. Should be just what you're looking for, size-wise...


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I'd love a green 4 door with the diesel.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I couldn't justify the upcharge of the diesel myself, and I didn't want to wait for it. But it's going to be a great option for sure...


----------



## Pilsner1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Fender flares would be a nice touch.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Pilsner1 said:


> Fender flares would be a nice touch.


Hmm, yeah, you could probably make a case for them. I kinda like the clean look myself...


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Wow that's a nice truck man. I actually just picked up a 2005 GMC Sierra. I wanted to get something new but I just couldn't afford the payment.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm looking really hard at them too. I drove the GMC and liked it allot but it was the fully loaded one for 40k. I'm holding out for the diesel in the chevy. The local dealer has 2 4cyl, 4x4, work trucks with no carpet and the auto locking diff I really liked that. Nice and simple like my old tacoma. The only real luxury is power windows. If the diesel isn't a 7k extra I might go for it. But the new tacoma is going to be released on the 12th I can't wait to see that. If its going to have a diesel option it could could be a hard choice. If I have to go with the 4cyl then I think the chevy will win.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice truck! I have a tacoma, and I'm looking hard at buying a Canyon or Colorado to replace it. I test drove one last weekend, and yep, it's a great truck. Quieter, better riding for sure. I I think the steering might be a touch better in my Tacoma, but not by much. The motor in the Chevy feels revvier than my Toyota, but it also feels more powerful when you get on it. 

I really just need to decide if it's worth the hassle to do the swap, there's nothing currently wrong with the Tacoma I've got now.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice truck. These are definitely on the list of top MTB trucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Very nice looking trucks, kind of with my sister would have held out for one (she got a Frontier this last spring, but there is a substantial price difference). 

I do wish there was something out there a size smaller, I miss my old S10's and 1980's Toyotas. Even my mom's current model Tacoma seems pretty darn big.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

It's really growing on me--I passed the 500 mile break-in period a couple of days ago so I've been getting on it a bit harder (I'm no hot rodder but what the heck) and using the cruise control. It is so smooth and quiet compared to my old truck! Really almost a luxury vehicle with room for bikes.

Couldn't hurt to wait a model year or two for those of you interested in one but not in a hurry. Mine has been trouble-free so far (touch wood) but there have been some early production glitches-mostly little stuff. I was ready to buy so I took a chance. There's also some upgrades and competition in the pipeline. It'll be interesting to see what else comes along in the next year or two, both from GM and other brands. 

Adam728, yeah-it's not a small truck except in comparison with full sizers. There are rumors of a "real" small truck from Ram or Ford, possibly a unibody platform for light duty hauling and good fuel economy more than towing. Or consider a small cargo van like the Transit Connect or Ram City. I was really interested in a Transit Connect for a while but this truck just blew me away with features I couldn't get on the van...


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I have seen a few around, and they look very nice- I am interested in the diesel when they come out. I've owned three Tacoma's, and it's funny to read the hatred against the Colorado from the Taco fan-boys on places like TacomaWorld, even though most have never driven one. If nothing else, this may inspire other companies to bring back mid-sized trucks.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

deuxdiesel said:


> I have seen a few around, and they look very nice- I am interested in the diesel when they come out. I've owned three Tacoma's, and it's funny to read the hatred against the Colorado from the Taco fan-boys on places like TacomaWorld, even though most have never driven one. If nothing else, this may inspire other companies to bring back mid-sized trucks.


Have you seen pics of the new Tacoma? It's got a grill only a mother could love. B-) (I thought the grill on my Canyon was a bit overbearing, but wow!)

I also think and hope the GM twins will encourage some competition--this is a niche that is badly in need of resuscitation...


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Just sharing another pic, this time in proper fat biking and Auto-4wd'in' conditions! Anyone else picked up one of these, or a Chevy Colorado?


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

nice looking truck, my dads 2014 1500 has had 9 recalls since he purchased it in january of this year. hope you have beter luck!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

obs08 said:


> nice looking truck, my dads 2014 1500 has had 9 recalls since he purchased it in january of this year. hope you have beter luck!


Nine recalls, ouch! I read that the re-designed '14 fullsized trucks had a few issues. I hope the recalls are a sign that GM is being proactive about this stuff rather than sweeping it under the rug (like the ignition issues) This is my first GM product in decades and my first brand new GM product EVER, so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Usually there are some small recalls in a vehicle, in its first year of production or redesign, regardless of manufacturer. Im sure GM is being proactive in their approach.
Ive always owned GM vehicles and every one of them were super dependable and long lasting.
Currently have a 2002 Avalanche with 230k miles on it, never had one problem.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> Usually there are some small recalls in a vehicle, in its first year of production or redesign, regardless of manufacturer. Im sure GM is being proactive in their approach.
> Ive always owned GM vehicles and every one of them were super dependable and long lasting.
> Currently have a 2002 Avalanche with 230k miles on it, never had one problem.


Yep, always some startup issues with a new product. So far my Canyon's been good. I wouldn't normally buy something so new to the market, but I was ready to buy and this was pretty much exactly what I'd been waiting for so I took a chance. I know plenty of folks that have had no trouble with vehicles (GM and otherwise) and others that have had nothing but problems (also GM and otherwise) so I guess it's just luck of the draw. Cars are complex mechanisms, and they aren't getting any simpler--sometimes it amazes me that the things work at all! B-)

My new truck has so many features and technology in it I feel like I should take a class to learn how it all works! But it's all pretty user friendly, so I've been able to wrap my middle-aged brain around most of it.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

SteveF said:


> Just sharing another pic, this time in proper fat biking and Auto-4wd'in' conditions!


Nice.

@ Anderson?


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> Nice.


Thanks!



ChrisInYpsi said:


> @ Anderson?


Heh, yep. That little hill going out the dirt road from the trail head parking looked a lot less intimidating in this truck than in my old 2wd one...


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm seriously considering one in the near future. Which bed is that?, the long or the short? While I would like to keep the vehicle as small as possible, I hate the idea of having to cram a bike in diagonally. Guess I should really measure the fatbike.
Probably between a Colorado and the new Jeep Renegade if I can stand to wait for it's release. Two really different vehicles, I know, but I'm very intrigued by the Jeep.
Would just have to continue using a hitch rack instead of the pickups convenience.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Hpirx said:


> I'm seriously considering one in the near future. Which bed is that?, the long or the short? While I would like to keep the vehicle as small as possible, I hate the idea of having to cram a bike in diagonally. Guess I should really measure the fatbike.
> Probably between a Colorado and the new Jeep Renegade if I can stand to wait for it's release. Two really different vehicles, I know, but I'm very intrigued by the Jeep.
> Would just have to continue using a hitch rack instead of the pickups convenience.


It's the long bed (6'2")-that's the only option with an extended cab. FWIW, the overall length of the crew cab (4-door) with a short bed is essentially the same as the extended cab/long bed. If you don't haul more than one other person, and you want the most cargo space, this is a good option.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice! That's a beautiful truck, I really like those. And lately GMC just has it over Chevy, even though they're really the same truck.

I think these new GM trucks are great. Taco...what? LOL

I've always liked GM trucks anyway though (my first ever vehicle at 15 was a '73 Chevy K10 shortbed), and it's nice to see them come out with a new product worthy of being proud of. The last version of the Colo/Canyon, not so much.

And add a few inches of lift and an aggressive tire and I bet these things will look killer.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

StuntmanMike said:


> Nice! That's a beautiful truck, I really like those. And lately GMC just has it over Chevy, even though they're really the same truck.
> 
> I think these new GM trucks are great. Taco...what? LOL
> 
> ...


Thanks-still diggin' it! We got a foot of snow over the last 24 hours and I was pretty happy to have 4wd. I had one of the first gen Colorados and it wasn't an awful truck--just uninspired and cheap feeling. These now ones are just worlds better...


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, took another step toward optimizing the Canyon for bike haulin' and campin'! Got my fiberglass topper installed last friday. Next, a Pipeline rack and I should be good to go. (hope they come off backorder soon!)

A.R.E. MX cap, stock aside from the frameless side windows:


----------



## lunchwagon (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice looking truck! So you can fit bikes in there on a Pipeline rack standing up without removing any wheels? I couldn't stand up bikes with my Dodge Ram 6.5 ft bed, but the shell was only cab high and my bikes are XLs. Ended up with a hitch rack since the camper shell was primarily for sleeping anyway.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Perfect sized truck imo. That is the only pickup truck i would ever buy again. I owned a 2012 ram 2500 and hated it, only bought it because i needed a truck to pull heavy equipment for my business but i ended up buying an old pickup truck for that and bought a wagon. It rode like crap, handled like crap, got horribe gas milage and imo was just plain ginormous. I like the idea that they are bringing a diesel, should get decent milage and still have all the utility. I test drove my friends colorado and loved that it feels like if you are driving a cuv, it handles great for a truck.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

lunchwagon said:


> Nice looking truck! So you can fit bikes in there on a Pipeline rack standing up without removing any wheels? I couldn't stand up bikes with my Dodge Ram 6.5 ft bed, but the shell was only cab high and my bikes are XLs. Ended up with a hitch rack since the camper shell was primarily for sleeping anyway.


Well, I don't know that for sure, but that's the plan! I ride smaller bikes-I'm 5'7" so overhead is no problem with this riser cap. If they're an inch or two too long, I'll just angle the front wheel a little. Should work fine!


pcasso87 said:


> Perfect sized truck imo. That is the only pickup truck i would ever buy again. I owned a 2012 ram 2500 and hated it, only bought it because i needed a truck to pull heavy equipment for my business but i ended up buying an old pickup truck for that and bought a wagon. It rode like crap, handled like crap, got horribe gas milage and imo was just plain ginormous. I like the idea that they are bringing a diesel, should get decent milage and still have all the utility. I test drove my friends colorado and loved that it feels like if you are driving a cuv, it handles great for a truck.


Yeah, I would've gone with a small van like the Ford Transit Connect before I would've gotten a full sized truck. This truck even seemed a little big when I first drove one but I've adjusted--it's easy to drive and very comfortable. The weight of the fiberglass shell made the ride even smoother!

There's rumors that the diesel in a 2wd might approach mid-30's mpg hwy...!


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

SteveF said:


> Well, I don't know that for sure, but that's the plan! I ride smaller bikes-I'm 5'7" so overhead is no problem with this riser cap. If they're an inch or two too long, I'll just angle the front wheel a little. Should work fine!
> 
> Yeah, I would've gone with a small van like the Ford Transit Connect before I would've gotten a full sized truck. This truck even seemed a little big when I first drove one but I've adjusted--it's easy to drive and very comfortable. The weight of the fiberglass shell made the ride even smoother!
> 
> There's rumors that the diesel in a 2wd might approach mid-30's mpg hwy...!


The new MB small van looks promising if offered with a diesel. Ford needs to bring the transit connect in a diesel as well. Why sacrifice fuel economy for room, seems like a no brainer. What are you getting in real world mpg with the v6?


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

pcasso87 said:


> The new MB small van looks promising if offered with a diesel. Ford needs to bring the transit connect in a diesel as well. Why sacrifice fuel economy for room, seems like a no brainer. What are you getting in real world mpg with the v6?


I bought the truck in December and I've put 2000 miles on it. On winter gas and shorter trips that are typical for me this time of year, I've got a lifetime average (according to the drivers info screen) of 18.6. On longer/highway drives it gets into the low 20's pretty fast ("last 50 miles," setting) so I hope to see low or even mid 20's when I'm running summer gas and doing longer trips...


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, did my first out of town mtb ride yesterday--drove the Canyon about 110 miles 'round trip, at a pretty steady 55-60mph. (with short sections at 70 on the highway and 35-45 in towns) Averaged 26.8mpg according to the driver's info screen-I'm pretty happy with that! This is the sort of trip I take most every weekend in the summer and I've been hoping I will be able to average a mid 20's mpgs--this result seems to indicate that I'm not too far off...


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty awesome mileage. I just got back from a camping trip in my Tacoma and averaged 18.9, I was pretty excited about it. ~26 is a whole new ball game!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Yeah, I hope it wasn't an anomaly. Guess we'll see after a few more trips!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Got to try the Pipeline Rack this past weekend. It works pretty well--loading the bikes is a little tricky with the truck cap but doable. It rides very securely--the bungee cord on the front wheel in the pic below isn't needed. I left it off after riding and the bike stayed put fine. I do have to angle the wheel a bit, but this is one of my longest bikes (medium/17" Turner Burner 27.5") the other being my fat bike, so I figure if this one fits, they all should...


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi SteveF ... Just checking in if you're still liking your Canyon, and if you have any updates on mpg and/or problems.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

dman_mb1 said:


> Hi SteveF ... Just checking in if you're still liking your Canyon, and if you have any updates on mpg and/or problems.


Still love the truck! Had the first oil change and some recalls/service bulletins addressed-two were minor "check that this is right," things (they were) and one parts issue--the front brake calipers were replaced due to the potential of leaking O-rings/seals.

I recently enjoyed an 1100 mile road trip, loaded with camping gear, luggage/personal stuff and two bicycles-not a huge load by any means, probably 200 pounds or less. The truck averaged 23.6 overall on that trip, a mix of freeway, highway/country roads, and slow motoring in towns and campgrounds. My lifetime mpg average at about 5400 miles is 20.1. Enjoyed the wifi hotspot built into the truck while on vacation, using my I-pad in camp and on the road to check weather, FaceBook, etc. The factory navigation functioned well, too.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi SteveF. I'm about to pick a Canyon myself, All Terrain. Seriously thinking of getting a topper too, where did you get yours and how much? Nice setup you got there. How's the truck to date? Anything I should know before i pick mine up or accessories to add? Thank you


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

gottarex said:


> Hi SteveF. I'm about to pick a Canyon myself, All Terrain. Seriously thinking of getting a topper too, where did you get yours and how much? Nice setup you got there. How's the truck to date? Anything I should know before i pick mine up or accessories to add? Thank you


Cool, congrats! I have a bit over 10,000 miles on mine now and it's been a great truck. There have been a few minor recalls but so far, so good. It was a very early production unit, so I expected a few running changes/corrections. It's an ARE brand topper, I got it through my local ARE dealership. Visit their webpage A.R.E. : Truck caps, truck toppers, camper shells, truck canopies, truck bed covers, hard tonneau covers and truck accessories from A.R.E. or check your area business guide to see what's available local to you. It was, as I recall, around $1,600. Other than the bed mat I haven't really seen any need for other accessories. Visit the truck fan forum page for lots of ideas and discussion: Chevy Colorado & GMC Canyon


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

SteveF said:


> Cool, congrats! I have a bit over 10,000 miles on mine now and it's been a great truck. There have been a few minor recalls but so far, so good. It was a very early production unit, so I expected a few running changes/corrections. It's an ARE brand topper, I got it through my local ARE dealership. Visit their webpage A.R.E. : Truck caps, truck toppers, camper shells, truck canopies, truck bed covers, hard tonneau covers and truck accessories from A.R.E. or check your area business guide to see what's available local to you. It was, as I recall, around $1,600. Other than the bed mat I haven't really seen any need for other accessories. Visit the truck fan forum page for lots of ideas and discussion: Chevy Colorado & GMC Canyon


Awesome thanks so much. I've registered Coloradofans.com but my account hasn't been activated and it's already been a week. I can't see any pictures or post comments on the site. It's frustrating


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

gottarex said:


> Awesome thanks so much. I've registered Coloradofans.com but my account hasn't been activated and it's already been a week. I can't see any pictures or post comments on the site. It's frustrating


Yeah, the moderation on that forum is...odd. Hope they "let you in," soon...


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I read this post awhile ago and now I'm part of the clan. Just picked up my 2016 Canyon but I opted for the long bed. It doesn't look as cool as the short bed but I like the utility. 

I've only put 120ish miles on it but so far it is all I hoped for and I actually fit comfortably in it vs. the awkward Tacoma. Averaging 19.6mpg right now driving around in the foothills.


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

JC, how is that RaceFace pad? I was thinking of getting one for my 16 Colorado, but I'm a little concerned about it messin' up the tailgate finish. I know, I know..."It's a truck!" But I'd still like to keep it decent looking.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

HotHead said:


> JC, how is that RaceFace pad? I was thinking of getting one for my 16 Colorado, but I'm a little concerned about it messin' up the tailgate finish. I know, I know..."It's a truck!" But I'd still like to keep it decent looking.


I hear ya. I don't want to scratch my paint either. I'm totally anal about that stuff. The soft liner on the back of the pad seems like it will greatly reduce scratching but any dust or rocks that get in between the paint and the pad will likely cause some scratches even if they are faint. If you plan on keeping the pad on their at all times I would suggest putting down a layer of aircraft window film (like a clear bra) over the tailgate then put the pad on. It's the only full proof solution. If you are going to take the pad off an on then maybe spend the extra money to have a real clear bra applied, I'm considering doing clear bra on the sides of the bed too. Should eliminate scratches from people leaning over the bed to reach things inside.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Ohh and it is not adjusted correctly in those photos. I was playing with fitment so I can still use my backup camera. The pad should be pulled back towards the cab more so the velcro frame straps are sitting just inside the bed instead of on top of the tailgate.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

JCWages said:


> I read this post awhile ago and now I'm part of the clan. Just picked up my 2016 Canyon but I opted for the long bed. It doesn't look as cool as the short bed but I like the utility.
> 
> I've only put 120ish miles on it but so far it is all I hoped for and I actually fit comfortably in it vs. the awkward Tacoma. Averaging 19.6mpg right now driving around in the foothills.
> 
> ...


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

SteveF said:


> Looks good! Hope you enjoy it. (and a long bed makes a ton more sense for bike hauling-good call there)


Thanks and yes, it really helps. We did our first shuttle in it yesterday and the deep bed was also really nice compared to the older Tacoma that we had with us. The Taco bed was so shallow the bikes had to lay sideways. Still happy we had another truck though so I won't complain.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

JCWages said:


> I read this post awhile ago and now I'm part of the clan. Just picked up my 2016 Canyon but I opted for the long bed. It doesn't look as cool as the short bed but I like the utility.
> 
> I've only put 120ish miles on it but so far it is all I hoped for and I actually fit comfortably in it vs. the awkward Tacoma. Averaging 19.6mpg right now driving around in the foothills.
> 
> ...


You guys are makin me wish I got a red Canyon.

Not to hijack the OP's thread but here's mine. 2016 Canyon All Terrain

Also bought the same Race Face pad for my truck, still haven't tried it on yet. The backside has a soft felt liner for paint protection. Definitely a quality made pad and worth the price right now. On sale at Jensonusa right now


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

gottarex said:


> You guys are makin me wish I got a red Canyon.
> 
> Not to hijack the OP's thread but here's mine. 2016 Canyon All Terrain
> 
> ...


Looks good man! Congrats! I wish I could have warned you about the pad fitment. Clean your tailgate and then put it on and see if you are ok with the way it fits. That way you can return it if you are unsatisfied. Unfortunately it won't fit as designed because of the rear view camera placement on these trucks OR you can just go without the camera while it's on the truck.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

I've already come to terms with the camera getting covered when using tailgate pads. I'll only use it when carrying more than 1 bike. I'll just toss the bike inside the bed when I go out riding on my own. I got the small medium size. I can still return it if anything. I heard these might be a little long for our tailgates. What did you have to do to make it fit?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

gottarex said:


> I've already come to terms with the camera getting covered when using tailgate pads. I'll only use it when carrying more than 1 bike. I'll just toss the bike inside the bed when I go out riding on my own. I got the small medium size. I can still return it if anything. I heard these might be a little long for our tailgates. What did you have to do to make it fit?


The size is just fine i think. It's the location of the tailgate handle cutout that doesn't match well. All I did was rotate the pad to sit lower on the outside of the gate. It basically puts the narrow wedges on the top of the tailgate instead of inside the tailgate. You can still use the velcro to strap down the bikes and if you tuck the flap for the tailgate handle up inside the pad then you can still use the camera. The velcro may not reach some odd shaped bike frames but the wedges and the deep bed of the Colorado/Canyon holds them in place well for short trips.

The pad doesn't sit perfectly flat against the tailgate though and that may be due to it being a little too long.


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

Im already set on one of theese! As soon as my 2004 volvo station wagon with 300,000km on it dies im looking at a long bed diesel colorado.... dont know if I like the red or the black better!

Anyone have the diesel version? Looking for some real world fuel economy numbers

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

campergf23 said:


> Im already set on one of theese! As soon as my 2004 volvo station wagon with 300,000km on it dies im looking at a long bed diesel colorado.... dont know if I like the red or the black better!
> 
> Anyone have the diesel version? Looking for some real world fuel economy numbers
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


The dark grey is really nice! 

The diesel appears to be averaging 20-25mpg vs. 17-21mpg for the v6. The diesel is so new that not many folks have them nor have the had them in the summer when mpg is generally higher. I anticipate a 4-6mpg gain over the v6 in average driving. It's tough to hypermedia these trucks, especially on downhills because of the automatic downshift function. I thought I would hate the feature but I dig it. Feels sort of like my Volt in Low mode with aggressive regenerative braking.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

campergf23 said:


> Im already set on one of theese! As soon as my 2004 volvo station wagon with 300,000km on it dies im looking at a long bed diesel colorado.... dont know if I like the red or the black better!
> 
> Anyone have the diesel version? Looking for some real world fuel economy numbers
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


I would sell the Volvo before it dies and get you one of these trucks asap. I simply love it. I sold my Porsche Cayman since I never use it and got this. Never looked back. Been spending most of my time riding my bikes and snowboarding anyway so I figured get something I can use everyday. Drive comfortably to trails and bike parks and get decent mpg. My best mpg to date is 26.5 on the highway. Just love how civilized this truck and it's got all the modern comforts. Super quiet cabin, quieter than my gf's 2014 Infinity QX70. I can go on and on about this truck but you can also find that on YouTube. Definitely the best midsize truck you can buy right now. I was also going to get the diesel but the $4k price difference and the 2 month wait for one didn't seem sensible. Unless you're looking to tow a lot with your truck, then get the diesel but for now, I'm happy to pay under $2 a gallon for regular gas.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I'd suggest test drive both the gas and diesel version. Early reports and reviews state the diesel version doesn't need to downshift as often when going up inclines and overall part throttle feel is better with less gear hunting. Sure it's slower but we generally drive at part throttle much more than we do full throttle sprints. The better driveability of the diesel may warrant the extra upcharge for some people. Keep in mind that the V6 is also an upcharge so it's not like the bigger gas engine is a free lunch.


----------

